# Energia Eólica: Que impactos causa ao ambiente



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2009 às 19:40)

Olá a todos. Preciso da vossa ajuda, quem tiver documentos, sites ou mesmo livros que se possa consultar online ou mesmio em bibliotecas sobre o impacto que a energia eólica causa ao ambiente, ou seja, os contras da energia eólica. Peço que respondam o mais rápido possível, que tenho um trabalho sobre isso para fazer.
Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2009 às 00:08)

Talvez o mais fácil seja pegares num estudo de impacto ambiental de um qualquer parque eólico.

Na Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente encontras vários.

Por exemplo, o resumo não técnico do parque eólico do Passarinho. (pdf. 2872kb)


----------



## belem (9 Abr 2009 às 16:47)

Uma das coisas, assim por alto, que me lembro, são os acessos que se constroem em torno dos parques eólicos que fomentam a deslocação de veículos dentro de certas áreas sensíveis ambientalmente e isso é claramente um factor negativo.
Outra coisa é a fase de construção, que pode ter um impacto muito grande e mesmo depois, como mencionado acima, com o fomento do aumento de trânsito nessa área.
Também há quem diga que as pás das torres, podem ser perigosas para algumas aves, nomeadamente, aves de rapina.


----------



## olheiro (10 Abr 2009 às 13:17)

Claro que não há soluções perfeitas e a Energia Eólica também causa impacto no ambiente. A começar pela degradação da paisagem com os aerogeradores a aumentar a sua presença em tudo que seja cumeeiras por todo o Portugal.

A desmatização da área onde são implantados e o rasgar de novos caminhos até esses locais recônditos no alto das serras, poderá ter consequências em certo tipo de flora e até na fauna (redutos de aves de rapina cada vez mais escassas no país, répteis, veados, javalis, estas últimas espécies de retorno ao nossos campos ,  vinte/trinta anos depois de terem estado completamente exitintas.

Mas não tenhamos ilusões: os combustíveis fósseis estão condenados a prazo e as suas consequências no ambiente são muítíssimo mais graves do que os aparentemente provocados pela energia eólica que não constitui a solução absoluta, mas sim complementar de um mix de energias alternativas, como a energia solar, a energia hídrica, o aproveitamento das marés, das ondas do mar etc. etc.


----------



## Minho (14 Abr 2009 às 00:45)

Provavelmente já não vai a tempo, mas de qualquer maneira deixo um estudo de impacto ambiental realizador no âmbito do então projecto construção de um dos parques que pertencem ao Parque Eólico do Alto-Minho.

http://rapidshare.com/files/221018722/RNT1345.pdf.html


----------



## Loureso (14 Abr 2009 às 07:49)

Minho disse:


> Provavelmente já não vai a tempo, mas de qualquer maneira deixo um estudo de impacto ambiental realizador no âmbito do então projecto construção de um dos parques que pertencem ao Parque Eólico do Alto-Minho.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/221018722/RNT1345.pdf.html



Olá bom dia
Não que me seja necessário de momento, mas por curiosidade gostava de ver esse estudo, só que não o consigo abrir!!! Help...


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 09:40)

Loureso disse:


> Olá bom dia
> Não que me seja necessário de momento, mas por curiosidade gostava de ver esse estudo, só que não o consigo abrir!!! Help...



Basta clicares no link, depois em "Free user", e por fim esperares a contagem decrescente. 20 segundos.





No final dessa contagem o download começa de imediato.


----------



## Loureso (14 Abr 2009 às 10:22)

AnDré disse:


> Basta clicares no link, depois em "Free user", e por fim esperares a contagem decrescente. 20 segundos.
> 
> No final dessa contagem o download começa de imediato.



Continuo a não ter acesso ao ficheiro; passa de imediato para a página do servidor.
Mas isto também, ocasionalmente sucede sem explicação aparente. Vou tentar mais tarde…
De qualquer forma obrigado pela dica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2009 às 11:01)

Minho disse:


> Provavelmente já não vai a tempo, mas de qualquer maneira deixo um estudo de impacto ambiental realizador no âmbito do então projecto construção de um dos parques que pertencem ao Parque Eólico do Alto-Minho.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/221018722/RNT1345.pdf.html



Ainda veio a tempo, o trabalho é só para apresentar até ao final do mês. Por isso, até lá, podem colocar o que acham útil. 
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2009 às 04:58)

Boas
Estou a trabalhar num centro coordenador de energia electrica, e claro que a energia eolica não trazem absolutamente vantagens. O plano por aqui é conseguir-se ter 30% da energia produzida total sendo da eolica. Contudo está a dar altas dores de cabeça. Mas o esforço vale a pena mais do que estragar o planeta a queimar fuel, carvão ou outros.
Espero que compreendam isto e não venham com "mariquices" ambientalistas porque as coisas como estão é que não estão bem.
É que no fundo construção de barragem tem problemas ambientais, parques eolicos e solares tem impactos ambientais, centrais nucleares tem impactos ambientais, mas todos nós a chegar a casa não prescidimos de ligar a luz, acender a televisão e relazar...

O meu registo aqui é tentar aprender e evoluir nas previsões do tempo, ainda tou para perceber as variações de vento conforme o dia, tou para perceber as pressões, quanto varia o vento em cota. Enfim tenho muito de aprender


----------



## Kodiak (14 Mai 2009 às 01:25)

Não se trata de uma mariquice ambientalista mas de uma questão de ordenamento. Neste país continuam a fazer-se as coisas sem primeiro pensar onde e de que maneira devem ser feitas. Com os parques eólicos passa-se exactamente o mesmo. Cometem-se atropelos em nome da exploração do vento, rasgam-se estradas em locais até então inacessíveis e nem as áreas classificadas são poupadas. Virá o dia em que as nossas montanhas ficarão pejadas de lixo. É isto que queremos deixar às gerações do futuro? Uma paisagem completamente artificializada?


----------



## Knyght (14 Mai 2009 às 11:30)

Espero que não leves a mal a minha intervenção até que por aqui sou novo. A energia eolica tem de ser obtida nas zonas que vento. E como disse se não preferes uma energia eolica, solar ou hidrica a uma energia termica ou nuclear é outra questão.

No nosso país, alias no continente, vejo por vezes muito "mato protegido". 

Não deixes de ter uma coisa em mente o custo da energia eolica a curto prazo é muito mais cara que a termica, e dão enormes dores de cabeça para ter uma boa gestão da mesma! É que não é simplesmente ligar os cluster dos aerogeradores e termos energia, mas se não tivermos vento não temos nada


----------



## Kodiak (16 Mai 2009 às 02:12)

Não é uma questão de preferência. É uma questão de ordenamento. Cada "coisa" no seu lugar. A questão é que não houve a preocupação inicial de definir as áreas de exclusão para as eólicas. E agora assistimos a um assédio permanente das empresas. Não estou a falar por falar. Trabalho numa área protegida e infelizmente passam-me pelas mãos EIA, EIncAs e outras trapalhadas. Conheço bem, mesmo muito bem, como eles são feitos, e se existem empresas/promotores sérios, a maioria não o é.  É que, parecendo que não, os impactes ambientais em áreas protegidas são vários e reais. 
Eólicas sim, mas fora das áreas protegidas.


----------



## iceworld (16 Mai 2009 às 11:25)

Todos esses problemas de que falam serão mínimos depois de estes porem a unha neste sector. Isto é que verdadeiramente me preocupa. A corrupção seja ela em que área for.

http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/a...a-e-apanhou-a-martifer-de-surpresa_10568.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2009 às 12:52)

Kodiak disse:


> Não é uma questão de preferência. É uma questão de ordenamento. Cada "coisa" no seu lugar. A questão é que não houve a preocupação inicial de definir as áreas de exclusão para as eólicas. E agora assistimos a um assédio permanente das empresas. Não estou a falar por falar. Trabalho numa área protegida e infelizmente passam-me pelas mãos EIA, EIncAs e outras trapalhadas. Conheço bem, mesmo muito bem, como eles são feitos, e se existem empresas/promotores sérios, a maioria não o é.  É que, parecendo que não, os impactes ambientais em áreas protegidas são vários e reais.
> Eólicas sim, mas fora das áreas protegidas.



No Algarve, existe um parque eólico denominado "Parque Eólico Monte Tolo", situado em pleno Parque Natural Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina, na zona de Vila do Bispo, para mim nessa zona não devia existir nenhum parque eólico devido à rota de migração das aves, devido à existência na àrea da Águia Bonelli (uma espécie em vias de extinção) e o falcão peregrino.


----------



## Knyght (16 Mai 2009 às 13:51)

_Só venho referir que as minhas considerações neste tópico são apenas no ponto de vista do rendimento de aproveitamento de recursos renovaveis. Nada para além disso. Não tenho nem nunca hei-de ter um parque eólico._

Contudo tenho de alertar que como iram ver a uma altura de 1600m ou 850hpa normalmente temos mais vento, também como irão verificar 90% das zonas nessa cota ou acima, é área protegida. Agora decidam-se


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2009 às 13:56)

Knyght disse:


> _Só venho referir que as minhas considerações neste tópico são apenas no ponto de vista do rendimento de aproveitamento de recursos renovaveis. Nada para além disso. Não tenho nem nunca hei-de ter um parque eólico._
> 
> Contudo tenho de alertar que como iram ver a uma altura de 1600m ou 850hpa normalmente temos mais vento, também como irão verificar 90% das zonas nessa cota ou acima, é área protegida. Agora decidam-se



São tão poucas as áreas com 1600m ou mais em Portugal, se mesmo assim não as queremos preservar então que raio de país somos?


----------



## Knyght (16 Mai 2009 às 14:18)

*Dados técnico.*
Dos 5 a 12 m/s os aerogeradores têm produção expoencial e com muita oscilação prejudicando principalmente a qualidade da energia eléctrica através de oscilações da frequencia que se assimilam por vezes a avarias.
Dos 12 aos 25 m/s têm produção estável e eficaz...


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mai 2009 às 19:09)

Olá a todos

Poderia cair na tentação em dizer que é só mais um ponto negativo a acrescentar à longa lista de irregularidades ao nível estrutural no nosso Portugal no que toca a questões ambientais, neste caso devido à implementação de meios que eventualmente dariam resposta a uma (tão necessária) maior eficiência energética. Como se sabe, a nível europeu, o nosso País não é o único a agir desta forma! 




Knyght disse:


> _Só venho referir que as minhas considerações neste tópico são apenas no ponto de vista do rendimento de aproveitamento de recursos renovaveis. Nada para além disso. Não tenho nem nunca hei-de ter um parque eólico._
> 
> Contudo tenho de alertar que como iram ver a uma altura de 1600m ou 850hpa normalmente temos mais vento, também como irão verificar 90% das zonas nessa cota ou acima, é área protegida. Agora decidam-se





Dan disse:


> São tão poucas as áreas com 1600m ou mais em Portugal, se mesmo assim não as queremos preservar então que raio de país somos?



São duas abordagens distintas que revelam claramente a inexistência, a meu ver, de um equilíbrio na gestão das condições da morfologia existentes em algumas regiões que por sorte ou falta dela, propiciam a continuidade destes projectos.

Sem querer adoptar uma atitude resignada pelo facto de tais estruturas de obtenção de energia surgirem como cogumelos, independentemente do valor da factura (ainda sem redução visível) que pagamos sobre o nosso consumo de energia, podemos estar certos que os Parques eólicos vieram para ficar tal como a conhecida marca de automóveis; sim essa!

Será disparatado pensar que já faltou mais para que as antenas de captação de sinal de TV, ainda instaladas nas habitações, venham a ser substituídas por aerogeradores de pequenas e adaptadas dimensões e de modo directo usufruírem das suas alegadas vantagens? Se certas paisagens infestadas com estas estruturas disseram adeus à sua beleza natural, imaginem a aberração que seria milhões de telhados com este tipo de equipamentos! Veremos…


----------



## Kodiak (17 Mai 2009 às 02:11)

Não percebo porque é que desapareceu o meu comentário ao post de Icewordl. Gostava de uma resposta.


----------



## Knyght (17 Mai 2009 às 04:28)

É um belo ponto de vista, no outro lado temos a energia nuclear ou térmica. Basta uma central para "colmatar" o problema nacional!!!
Como te disse nós vamos perder em alguma coisa é todo uma situação onde é que queremos apostar. E atenção que a termica está cada vez mais cara. 

A campanha da EDP das barragens vem já no sentido de formatar a mente a que se temos esses recursos não os vamos desperdiçar e têm muita razão nisso, se tivessemos petroleo eramos ricos e não pobres, temos alguma água e algum vento teremos de os aproveitar ao máximo esses recursos são inesgotaveis.


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2009 às 10:28)

Kodiak disse:


> Não percebo porque é que desapareceu o meu comentário ao post de Icewordl. Gostava de uma resposta.



Vários utilizadores reportaram o comentário como ofensivo ou desproporcionado, só agora é explicou que se referia à notícia do Iceworld, pelo que está explicada a sua origem que muitas pessoas não entenderam. Quando responde a alguém tenha o cuidado de utilizar o botão "citar" em vez do "responder" porque uma curta frase como a que estava na sua mensagem desenquadrada do respectivo contexto pode ser mal interpretada, que foi o que aconteceu.


----------



## Kodiak (17 Mai 2009 às 23:00)

Então está tudo esclarecido. É que não tenho por costume ofender ninguém. Obrigado pela resposta.


----------

